# Measuring masthead rake



## Drinky Crow (Dec 13, 2018)

To the deck or level with boom?


----------



## SchockT (May 21, 2012)

Mast rake is measured and adjusted with forestay length.

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## overbored (Oct 8, 2010)

put a weight on the main halyard and adjust the length so the weight is just above the boom then you measure the distance that the halyard is behind the mast at the boom.


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

One or the other, it seems. The boom might be easier, since it doesn't have hatches, lines, deck organizers, vents or cleats in the way. It's also supposedly right on center, where you would want to measure, and fairly level. The deck or cabin top could be angled, making it trickier to measure. Results either way should be similar in any case.


----------

